# Some photos my daughter sent from the Philippines.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 27, 2018)

My daughter arrived safe and sound in the Philippines. She will begin setting up computers and programs for the kids and hopefully be able to teach them more online once she returns home. The last one shows her tasting Durian a fruit they all seem to enjoy in that country. Obviously, from the look on her face it wasn't to her liking.In the first photo my daughter is the one with the black strap on the left standing with the rest of the missionaries.
This is a ditch the government is making to prevent flooding. The 4th photo shows a home and store common in the area. The last is Wendy try Durian. It must be an acquired taste.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2018)

Great photos... you're right about her look when tasting the fruit...   how long is she going to be there Ruth?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2018)

Ruth thanks for the pics! She's a lovely girl. Gosh, what a poor place that is, bless her and all others who step in to help! Those children looked so happy to be with her.

Durian. Hear it stinks but the flavor inside is delicious. I hope she tried a taste, but couldn't blame her if she didn't.


----------



## oldman (Oct 27, 2018)

Durian smells so bad that it is not allowed onboard a United flight. It kind of looks like a spiny cantaloupe on the outside, but when it is cut open, it will clear a room in just minutes. It is like nothing that you have ever smelled before. The few times that I have been around it, I did not have the nerve to taste it, but watching the people in Singapore eating it, they appeared to be really enjoying it.


----------



## jujube (Oct 27, 2018)

What beautiful children! Your daughter looks like she is enjoying herself.....well, except for the durian.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice photos Ruth, thanks for posting them!  Your daughter is brave for tasting the durian.


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2018)

I am really impressed with the vivid colors of the pictures. For those people that have never been to the Philippines, it’s hard to describe.I would say that it’s like walking through our worse ghettos, but that may be enhancing it a bit. Outside of some of the few better areas, overall, it is a place that none of us would want to live in. 

I remember being in Manilla while I visited there and like most big cities, it also has its ghettos. It just makes your heart break knowing that people have to live in conditions such as that. I always felt especially saddened for the children. Some beg for money and me being an old softy, I always had to give them something. I actually went and got a hundred one dollar bills and passed them out. A policeman (PNP) stopped me and asked what I was doing. When I told him, he asked me to stop because I was putting myself in danger. After I thought about what he told me, I agreed. I did take chances that I was unaware of. 

I hope your your daughter is more careful than I was. She is doing a wonderful thing over there for the children. She is to be blessed for her actions.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2018)

Oldman, I admire your good heart without a care for yourself!


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oldman, I admire your good heart without a care for yourself!



I find it very sad to see children hungry and that they cannot even go to school. It’s very heartbreaking when you know that the kids back home have so much and then in these third world countries the children have very little.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 3, 2018)

Bless your daughter, Ruth n Jersey....I'm sure you are very proud of her....God Bless...


----------



## Ronni (Dec 4, 2018)

Wonderful photos!!  Very sad about the conditions there...that street photo of the homes and the store..wow!  It occurred to me as I was looking at it that the person who owns the store is probably considered well off, because he has an actual store!!  Never mind that it's basically a shanty and it would be condemned immediately if anyone in the US tried to operate out of it!!  Really gives me a different perspective.


----------

